# RWD/AWD?



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I almost feel like a jackass asking this question. But was there any model skyline that was RWD, instead of AWD? Or are all of them AWD? I thought some came in RWD, but my buddy keeps telling me they're all AWD...I could be wrong...no shame in being wrong...someone just straighten me out...I have to know...


----------



## JMB (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah pretty sure just the gtr and maybe the gts were all wheel drive. Not compleatly sure though....


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The only Skyline models that are AWD are the GTR and GTS4, and the new V35 body 250GT Four. All the other skylines are RWD.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

^^What he said^^

Oh and dont feel like a jackass, perfectly normal question!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you guys...that kid's been pissin' me off for the longest time...tellin' me that "all skylines are AWD"...I knew most of them were only RWD, but you know...if you drive a DSM nowadays...you know everything...Thanks again guys...


----------

